
Bad news: KeyWe Smart Lock is easily bypassed and can't be fixed - based2
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/11/f_secure_keywe/
======
rasz
"device [MAC] address. It's from this address the common key is generated."

[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/woot15/woot15...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/woot15/woot15-paper-
lorente.pdf)

"With no exceptions, all WPA2 default key generating algorithms that were
recovered during our experiments use either the router’s MAC address or serial
number, or both, as input."

